# η νύχτα βγάζει επίσκοπο κι η αυγή μητροπολίτη



## Simos (Jul 12, 2019)

Καλημέρα σας, καμία ιδέα για το «η νύχτα βγάζει επίσκοπο και η αυγή μητροπολίτη» στα Αγγλικά;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2019)

Γεια σου, Σίμο, καλωσήρθες.

Να ρίξω μια ιδέα για απόδοση: *The days are pregnant with events / surprises.* 
Αλλά το πόσο ταιριάζει εξαρτάται από χίλια δυο πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2019)

Να βάλω και τους ορισμούς από δύο πηγές:

*η νύχτα βγάζει επίσκοπο κι η αυγή μητροπολίτη, *λέγεται για τις παρασκηνιακές ενέργειες και όλες τις διεργασίες που προηγούνται για την ανάδειξη ατόμου ή ατόμων σε κάποια υψηλή θέση ή αξίωμα
_Λεξικό Γεωργίου Κάτου της Λαϊκής και Περιθωριακής γλώσσας _

*η νύχτα βγάζει επίσκοπο κι η αυγη μητροπολίτη *(παροιμ.}: για μη αναμενόμενη εξέλιξη σε χρονοβόρες παρασκηνιακές ενέργειες ανάδειξης προσώπων σε αξιώματα.
_ΧΛΝΓ_

Αν απαιτείται απόδοση της παροιμίας σε πολύ συγκεκριμένο κείμενο, θα πρέπει να ξέρουμε το κείμενο. Αλλιώς, αναγκαστικά θα γενικολογούμε και θα αοριστολογούμε.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 13, 2019)

Σύμφωνα με το Αυλόγυρος News, λέγεται για ύποπτες, αδιαφανείς ενέργειες.


----------



## pontios (Jul 14, 2019)

or maybe something like (my second feeble attempt)? :

Bishops are appointed "under the the cover of night/darkness", while priests are anointed "in/under/during the (full) light of day" 

or..
Bishops are appointed under the cover of night, while priests are anointed at daytime/during the day.

("Under the cover of night/darkness" suggests something more secretive/nefarious).


----------



## Simos (Jul 14, 2019)

Ευχαριστώ, κάτι αντίστοιχο είχε πει και ο Χ.Φλωράκης. Πάντως ναι αυτό είχα κατά νου


----------



## Simos (Jul 14, 2019)

Πολύ πετυχημένο


----------



## Simos (Jul 14, 2019)

Ακριβώς


----------



## Themis (Jul 14, 2019)

Όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ, η σειρά των αξιωματούχων πρέπει να είναι αντίστροφη. Τα παζαρέματα κρατάνε μέχρι τη νύχτα για τον κατώτερο και μέχρι το ξημέρωμα ("αυγή", όχι "full light of day") για τον ανώτερο.


----------



## pontios (Jul 15, 2019)

Themis said:


> ..μέχρι το ξημέρωμα ("αυγή", όχι "full light of day").




Πολύ σωστά, Θέμη! (γιαυτό και είχα το "full" σε παρένθεση).
Χρησιμοποίησα ποιητική άδεια... to ram home the point of "dark/night" = obscurity/secrecy/covertness, while "light" = transparency/overtness.

... λαμβάνοντας υπόψη αυτό που επισήμανες.... "priests are ordained at daybreak/dawn/sunrise"?


----------



## pontios (Jul 15, 2019)

...και, λαμβάνοντας όλα υπόψη ...

...(the) night-time produces/spawns bishops, (the) sunrise priests.

or ... the (long) night spawns bishops, the sunrise priests.

referring to the night-long (=protracted) deliberations (or haggling) that precede the appointment of those into higher offices/posts.


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2019)

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει εσκεμμένη διάκριση μεταξύ των αξιωμάτων, ότι δηλαδή άλλο ισχύει για τον επίσκοπο κι άλλο για τον μητροπολίτη. Πρόκειται, νομίζω, για το γνωστό ρητορικό σχήμα επανάληψης ή επίτασης μέσω μιας μικρής παραλλαγής.


----------



## pontios (Jul 17, 2019)

Earion said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει εσκεμμένη διάκριση μεταξύ των αξιωμάτων, ότι δηλαδή άλλο ισχύει για τον επίσκοπο κι άλλο για τον μητροπολίτη. Πρόκειται, νομίζω, για το γνωστό ρητορικό σχήμα επανάληψης ή επίτασης μέσω μιας μικρής παραλλαγής.



Ευχαριστώ, Earion.
Έχεις δίκιο ... και ο Θέμης εκεί το πήγαινε.
Αλλάζω γνώμη.

In both cases - επισκόπου/μητροπολίτη - they are highly ranked (“priest”was a poor choice by me).

So a bishop is appointed after night-long deliberations/an extensive process (“night/ νύχτα” may also suggest ”behind-the-scenes”), και ο μητροπολίτης ... τα ξημερώματα (after a slightly longer process, or after the Bishop is first decided on/appointed?).

Bishop/cardinal or local bishop ... is of course used metaphorically here to refer to important (and behind-the-senes?) appointments or developments in general where we are not privy to the long drawn out process.


----------



## pontios (Jul 17, 2019)

It may also be important to note -
the most important appointment or development gets decided on first, and perhaps is prioritised?
.... ο επίσκοπος βγαίνει πρώτος - πριν τα ξημερώματα.
Δηλαδή, πρώτα διορίζουμε τον επίσκοπο (the bishop) και ύστερα βλέπουμε για τον μητροπολίτη (the local or lower-ranked bishop).

Νομίζω υπάρχει μια διάκριση, εδώ (μεταξύ των αξιωμάτων) ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2020)

Σύμφωνα με το Χρηστικό λεξικό της Ακαδημίας:
*η νύχτα βγάζει επίσκοπο κι η αυγή μητροπολίτη* (παροιμ.): για μη αναμενόμενη εξέλιξη σε χρονοβόρες παρασκηνιακές ενέργειες ανάδειξης προσώπων σε αξιώματα.

Μια πηγή για την προέλευση της παροιμίας τη συνδέει με τα Σιμωνιακά του 1875.








Η νύχτα βγάζει επίσκοπο και η αυγή μητροπολίτη


Η φράση λέγεται για κάθε ύποπτη ενέργεια, αφού οι περισσότερες απ’ αυτές διαπράττονται ύπουλα και κρυφά, καλυπτόμενες από το σκοτάδι της νύ...




aylogyros.blogspot.com





Η παροιμία συνδέεται με τις νυχτερινές διαβουλεύσεις και τις παρασκηνιακές ενέργειες στην εκλογή επισκόπων, αλλά είναι πολύ παλιότερη, ίσως με μεσαιωνική προέλευση σύμφωνα με κάποιους.

Ομοίως: «Η νύχτα βγάνει επίσκοπο κι η αυγή μητροπολίτη.»

Η παλαιότερη αναφορά που βρήκα εγώ είναι στις ταξιδιωτικές αναμνήσεις του Πρώσου διπλωμάτη Jakob Bartholdy, _Voyage en Grèce fait dans les années 1803 et 1804_, που κυκλοφόρησαν το 1807 σε δύο τόμους. Ανέβασα σε συνημμένο τη συλλογή του των ελληνικών παροιμιών, όπου, στη σελίδα 152, βρίσκω:

Y nykta vieni piscopon ky avgy metropolityn.
*La nuit fait un évêque, le matin un archevêque.*

Έτσι έχουμε και τη γαλλική απόδοση. Για την αγγλική αντίστοιχη χρειάζεται κι άλλη έρευνα.


----------



## anepipsogos (Nov 5, 2020)

Ωραία!

1805 βλέπω πρώτη έκδοση εδώ (και μετάφραση γερμανοκάτι…)

https://books.google.gr/books?id=Zl... vieni piscopon ky avgy metropolityn.&f=false

(αγγλιστί)

Η νύχτα βγάζει επίσκοπο _κι η αυγή μητροπολίτη_ . The night produces a bishop and the dawn a metropolitan

https://www.google.com/search?clien......0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..4.0.0....0.jD0tFYubTvs


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b&biw=1024&bih=615&tbm=bks&sxsrf=ALeKk01am0RzHdpKAOEU4PQaqrph9W9Ixw:1604574989209&ei=Dd-jX4OiDMrVkwW3m5OwDg&q="κι+η+αυγή+Μητροπολίτη"&oq="κι+η+αυγή+Μητροπολίτη"&gs_l=psy-ab.3...9306.16290.0.16684.23.22.0.0.0.0.136.1726.17j2.19.0....0...1c.1.64.psy-ab..4.0.0....0.jD0tFYubTvs


Το έχω το βιβλίο του καθηγητή και έχει πολλές «πιστές» αποδόσεις, χρήσιμες για να καταλάβει ένας ξένος τι λέει η ελληνική ρήση — σπάνια αγγλικές αντίστοιχες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> 1805 βλέπω πρώτη έκδοση εδώ (και μετάφραση γερμανοκάτι…)


Πολύ καλές ταχύτητες για τα εκδοτικά δεδομένα της εποχής. Ταξίδι το 1803-4, γερμανική έκδοση το 1805, γαλλική μετάφραση το 1807!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Ωραία!
> 
> 1805 βλέπω πρώτη έκδοση εδώ (και μετάφραση γερμανοκάτι…)
> 
> https://books.google.gr/books?id=Zl1nAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA450&lpg=PA450&dq=Y+nykta+vieni+piscopon+ky+avgy+metropolityn.&source=bl&ots=s2bkQzAS65&sig=ACfU3U1IwopZV6KuoX6FQWnn3GhGkUegvw&hl=el&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwi_yJyTouvsAhVGMewKHSbIAewQ6AEwAHoECAgQAg#v=onepage&q=Y nykta vieni piscopon ky avgy metropolityn.&f=false


Die Nacht macht einen Bischof, der Morgen einen Erzbischof


----------



## cougr (Nov 6, 2020)

Nickel, ήδη υπάρχει νήμα με το ίδιο θέμα όμως αυτή την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να παραθέσω τον σύνδεσμο.
Εφόσον διαβαστεί το μήνυμα αυτό, μπορείς να το διαγράψεις.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2020)

Γιά κοίτα! Δεν φτάνει η βελτιωμένη αναζήτηση, πρέπει να τη χρησιμοποιούμε κιόλας. (Στη μεθεπόμενη έκδοση, η λειτουργία που θα ελέγχει προηγούμενες εγγραφές...)
Ας τεστάρω τώρα τουλάχιστον πόσο ικανοποιητικά γίνεται η συνένωση νημάτων.


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ας τεστάρω τώρα τουλάχιστον πόσο ικανοποιητικά γίνεται η συνένωση νημάτων.



Έγινε. Κόπιαρα τα νέα ποστ στο παλιό νήμα. Τώρα μπορούμε να σβήσουμε το δεύτερο, μεταγενέστερο νήμα.


----------



## pontios (Nov 7, 2020)

daeman said:


> Έγινε. Κόπιαρα τα νέα ποστ στο παλιό νήμα. Τώρα μπορούμε να σβήσουμε το δεύτερο, μεταγενέστερο νήμα.


Κόπιαρες χωρίς να κοπιάσεις και έσβησες στο άψε σβήσε - αυτό τα λέει όλα ... speaks volumes of the new version (και για τις ικανότητες σου, daeman ).


----------

